# Snow kittens!



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)




----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great photos  The first pic is so cute


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful, but growing so fast!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: 'Who knocked the flower pot over?' 'Wasn't me mum!' :lol:
Lovely pictures :thumbup:
Mai Tai put one paw into the snow and leapt back into my husband's arms :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: they dont look to impressed by it though :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cats, Snow, Camera ,Great combination , Great pics.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> They're so beautiful!


Thanks.
Milo is thankfully growing out of his 'odd looking ' stage. His legs are a more normal length now, although still bandy! It's ok, I still love him.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

loverly ......


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Fab! They are very cute


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Thanks.
> Milo is thankfully growing out of his 'odd looking ' stage. His legs are a more normal length now, although still bandy! It's ok, I still love him.


I am in love with the one with the white marking on her face, she is sooooo beautiful!


----------

